# 1971-1972 Repro Door Shells



## cdnturboz (Jun 3, 2015)

On my 1972 GTO the doors are looking pretty rough, does anyone make any reproduction door shells or skins?

Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## JustOneMorePart (Nov 3, 2015)

You looking for new door skins?
71/72 Lemans doors should fit (to my knowledge)
Frank's pontiac parts should have 71/72 Lemans/GTO doors for pretty cheap.


----------



## JustOneMorePart (Nov 3, 2015)

Just checked Frank's and i realize he doesnt have any listed.
How about this, I don't know if it's near you, but http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pts/5230996102.html


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Frank in CA is far from cheap on solid 2 door hardtop doors or solid 2 door post doors, more like national retail, plus. On repro door shells, there are are none, if there were they would be be in the $450 range. 

One should be able to find solid fairly straight (a few dings) '71-72 doors in the $175-300 apiece range, know I've been picking up nice doors for well under that range, many longtime sellers want them out of the way.


----------

